# Until what age do you use an Ergo?



## ap mom

DS is 17 months and I think I'm sold on getting an ergo. He's 20 lbs or so and loves carriers/slings. How long (until what age or weight) will ergos work well?


----------



## lyttlewon

DD still uses hers. She will be four on 9/17. She is just at 40 lbs.


----------



## mkmama

We are at 13 months but 25 pounds and we use it every day for hours, no pain. Plan to use it for quite awhile!


----------



## rzberrymom

My DD is 28 months and 27 lbs., and it's still the most comfy thing ever. You'll probably be limited by him wanting to walk everywhere himself before you're limited by the carrier itself.


----------



## Quirky

I think it's really dependent on how long you and he both want to use it. A lot of bigger kids just prefer to walk. And even though it's super-comfy, I find the long arms and legs on bigger kids difficult -- ds, who's almost 5 and 40 lbs, has been carried in the Ergo recently but has to be repeatedly told not to wave his arms and legs around, because it throws off my balance!

At 17 months and 20 pounds, I think your ds will have many wearing months ahead of him. I still wear my 21 pound, 28 month old dd in the Ergo almost daily.


----------



## Pandme

The inside tag of my Ergo gives a limit of 40 pounds.

You should get a lot of use out of the Ergo. It's my favorite carrier, no question. I REALLY want another, especially now that I've seen the limited edition ones.


----------



## Quirky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pandme* 
The inside tag of my Ergo gives a limit of 40 pounds.

You should get a lot of use out of the Ergo. It's my favorite carrier, no question. I REALLY want another, especially now that I've seen the limited edition ones.


Oooh, what limited edition ones? Link please!!!!


----------



## thismama

My daughter is 3.5, 34 lbs.


----------



## Pandme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quirky* 
Oooh, what limited edition ones? Link please!!!!


http://www.ergobabycarriers.com/baby...egory/limited/

As you wish.


----------



## TereasaT

Definitely go for an Ergo. You will get a lot of use out of it. It's a great carrier.


----------



## chisaomom

It's been a while, but I used the Ergo just this past weekend -- DD is nearly 4 yo, 34 pounds. Saved my arms when she got tired during a hike in the mountains. Walked with her up steep terrain only about half a mile, but no discomfort at all. Big love for the Ergo here.


----------



## annethcz

I don't wear my youngest very often anymore, but when I do, I use the Ergo. The Ergo has always been my favorite for toddlers and older.

When we go hiking, I do make a point to wear the Ergo. It's easy to take DD in and out of, and I can keep it on without it getting in the way when DD decides she wants to walk. My youngest is now 3.5 and weighs 33 lbs. I've never noticed any balance issues like a PP reported.


----------



## LittleLlama

DS is 18mo and 30 pounds, still gets really excited to see the Beco. (http://www.ecobabies.com/ lots of preeeeeety prints) The only time I see a slowdown of using it is if this belly gets much bigger!


----------

